# Looking to run a small hotel



## Maximilian (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,
We are three people from England and Germany, all fluent in English (and German obviously) as well as knowledge in other languages.
We have have Management degrees and experience in the hospitality industry.
At the moment we are in Switzerland but we would welcome the opportunity to move to Australia. Well, let's put it this way. we quit our jobs here.
We are looking to run an Inn, Guest House or small hotel.
We are experienced in openings and re-openings as well as the daily running of various sized hotels, golf clubs, pubs and restaurants.
We are not ready to buy a business yet but looking for some one who would like to invest in a place and does not have the experience in hospitality. Or, maybe somebody who wants to retire but wants to see his business do well.
If you are looking for someone or know of someone that is looking for an energetic, young and experienced management team please contact me.
We'd really appreciated serious replies.
Please also ask anyone that might know.
Thanks in advance for your help.

With best regards
Max


----------



## Markbc (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Max, I have replied to questions via email,
Regards,Mark


----------

